# Our Beloved Harobur Inn



## Dori (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, it's the end of a great 20 year relationship with Harbour Inn, here in Ontario. The resort is closing on the 15th. It has been sold to some sort of developer, but we don't know at this time what plans they have for the resort. We have had so many wonderful trades with our 2 week ownership (both bought resale for a pittance).

Any money left over after the sale will be divided amongst the owners, but we have no details yet. I really feel that HI owes us nothing, as we have enjoyed our 20 great years. 

Dori


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 12, 2012)

*I'm sorry*

I hate to see another Ontario timeshare resort close.  It appears Harbour Inn has taken down their website so there is no additional information about the sale.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 12, 2012)

There is really a shockingly low number of resorts in Ontario.  I know that it is very seasonal.  Summer is relatively short, and Winter relies on being located near winter activities (ski, snowmobile, etc).  Shoulder season is long and is what likely prevents anyone from taking the plunge an building a large resort.

Carriage Hills is likely the biggest with the 2 Carriage hills props and the Horseshoe prop. 

I certainly wish there were more, as it would give me a chance to exchange back into my home province.  I am originally from London, Ontario.

I recently picked up a Carriage Hills 1 BR for next summer for a song via RCI, 13 TPUs, it is the Canada Day/Independence Day week.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Harbour Inn, as we know it is closing.  I've never stayed there primarily as it is too close to home, but I have visited very close to the Inn a couple of times durng the summer, and it is a lovely location.  But if the location only appealed during the summer months, it wouldn't draw the other half of the year.  Maybe you will come to look at it as a blessing in disguise as you will be free of maintenance fees!


----------



## Dori (Dec 12, 2012)

Ironwwod, in a way you are correct. We bought a mobile home in Florida a few years ago, so we are not in need of so many weeks to exchange during the winter months. Now we just stay in our lovely "can-dominion" to get away from the Ontario cold.

Sandy, have a great time at Carriage Hills.What a snag to get a summer week for so few points! We stayed there last summer with our kids, and had a wonderful time. If yhou get a chance, go to Elmvale Zoo. It isn't too far away. It's a tiny little zoo, but you get to see the animals up close. I got kissed by a giraffe! 

Dori


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never heard of Elmvale Zoo.  I will have to look it up. 

I am still scratching my head over the 13 TPUs for Carriage Hills.  Yes it is only the full 1 BR side, not the studio at least.  And Canada Day week.  But 13 TPUs is an off season unit at best.


----------



## itisme (Jan 10, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am still scratching my head over the 13 TPUs for Carriage Hills.  Yes it is only the full 1 BR side, not the studio at least.  And Canada Day week.  But 13 TPUs is an off season unit at best.



I own at CH and when I deposited my week 52 for 2014 I got far less TPUs than my blue week at Vacation Village at Parkway (Week 18). I was shocked. Never thought my prime red week (Week 52) at a sky resort is going to be worth less than a blue Olando week. This was not the case when I deposited my 2013 weeks.


----------



## Dori (Jan 11, 2013)

Itisme, I wouldn't be surprised if you find the TPU's rise in the future, when people start searching for 2014. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Carriage Hills*

Sandy - you did well getting the one bedroom side for 13TPU's - I received 21 points from RCI for my one bedroom side at CH for week 26 ( Canada Day) I get 17 points for the studio portion.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 18, 2013)

For Carriage Hills I got a 2 BR for the same July 1 July 4th holiday week for 2014 for 27 TPUs.  Nearly every week was available in RCI.  Strange.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 18, 2013)

While most timeshares now are sold for a dollar or free, it is not bad if the owners can get some money back.


----------



## Dori (Jan 19, 2013)

Peelboy, even if we only get a few dollars, we won't be upset. For what we paid for our weeks 20 years ago, and the number of wonderful exchanges we obtained, Harbour Inn owes us nothing. We have done almost 100 trips and enjoyed each one. 

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Jan 19, 2013)

Harbour Inn doesn't owe us anything either considering what we paid & the great exchanges we received through RCI....but as far as Carriage Hills - I would certainly want more than a few dollars for our week 26 ( fixed weeks are very rare at this resort), which we bought from the developer. We pretty well always use the one bedroom side & trade with the studio, which is a guaranteed week 26 in the spacebank. Always managed to get great trades with CH.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 20, 2013)

I have done only 15 years of timesharing, and hope to do 15 more, before my final destination to a senior home.  I don't think any developer or timeshare system owes me anything, given the numerous places over the world TS brought me to.  However, my dream always is by the end of my TS fun, someone will buy from me or take away from me my obligations hassle free.


----------

